# Reglan



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a word of caution to anyone who may (in the future) be prescribed this drug. Be extremely careful when taking it... start at the lowqest dose you possibly can and wait a week or two for side effects. IMO it's one of the more dangerous drugs out there in terms of side effects. I just came off it after being on the smallest dose possible for only one week. The side effects were terrible.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Faze hope you are feeling better soon. Try Ginger capsules, tea or ale for nausea.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks BQ. I don't have nausea though; I was prescribed Reglan to improve small bowel motility... just wanted to alert others not familiar with the drug that the side effects are not to be taken lightly.


----------

